# For Hire Fishing Charters



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

As I always do this time a year I will be offering "for hire" charters from now until feb 15th. If you aren't familiar with for hire trips it means I will come on your boat for a reduced rate and teach you anything about inshore fishing in Pensacola that you would like to know. Whether its targeting trout and striped bass in the fall/winter, redfish, mackerel, grouper ect... I am very familiar with how to do any of it in this area. Feel free to give me a call. 850-450-3878


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

How much for a winter trip in perdido bay?


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

Anybody that wants to learn to inshore fish the Pcola area ought to jump on this! Brant is a beast....


----------

